# Málaga airport pick up in Motorhome



## michaelconroy1410 (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi

I am collecting someone from Málaga airport tonight. I will using my motorhome which is 3.05 metres high and 6.7 metres long.

Will I be able to park it in one of the car par parks or should I arrange to pick her up kerbside outside Arrivals (near where the City Centre bus parks)?

The same goes for drop off Monday.

Many thanks

Mike


----------



## Esmeralda Dizon (Jul 19, 2018)

Hello Michael

You have left that a bit late

Information and contact

Aeropuerto de Málaga-Costa del Sol 
Address: Avenida Comandante García Morato, s/n, 29004 Málaga
Phone numbers: (+34) 91 321 10 00 / 902 404 704
Email: [email protected]


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

michaelconroy1410 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am collecting someone from Málaga airport tonight. I will using my motorhome which is 3.05 metres high and 6.7 metres long.
> 
> ...


Only just saw this.......I've done it a couple of times and used the BP Garage at the airport. There is even a foot bridge takeing you to the terminal via the car park. Only thing is it can get busy at times, so best just for drop of/meeting rather than parking.


----------



## michaelconroy1410 (Aug 10, 2018)

Thanks Don Marco. 

That BP garage gets so crowded doesn't it, think I'd struggle to find space there.

In the end it turned out much easier than I expected. 

I followed the signs for Parking Express on the Departures level. Signs announce a height restriction of 4 metres. Keep to the left and pass through one of the barriers to collect a ticket. Once through the barriers and at the height restricted entrance to the car park just drive straight ahead where it says "Exceso galibo". It's what the courtesy minibuses do. At the barrier call up for assistance and the barrier is opened. Parking spaces are available after that. Leaving the area is a simple matter of passing through the final barrier (and paying, if over 15 minutes wait).


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

As a Motorhome owner,thank you for that information re Malaga airport.


----------



## Terence-Paul (Nov 4, 2019)

michaelconroy1410 said:


> Thanks Don Marco.
> 
> That BP garage gets so crowded doesn't it, think I'd struggle to find space there.
> 
> ...


Hi, one thing bugged me reading this, WAS you said you had a pick up at the airport yet went to departures. I went to departures recently to be ready for my wifes trip coming up and went (before I saw this topic)and went the way you did except the barrier machine had tape all over it but luckily a mini bus came along and had access to it. My only thoughts were, where is arrivals pick up or do people pick up at this place to. If not any enlightment would be useful.


----------



## Terence-Paul (Nov 4, 2019)

Been to the airport this morning but, no chance of looking for arrivals whilst I was dropping off my wife in our motorhome. But on the departures barrier I collected my 15 min ticket and proceeded. At the barrier where cars are entering on the left side to the car park and you pass to the right to go straight on you are stopped at another barrier where you need to spot the camera on the right situated on the fence and after waving at it the barrier rises for you.


----------

